# 6 yo male - Lucas HW+ (looking for foster to adopt) in Charleston area



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh this sweet good looking boy. He's been through so much, amazing how sweet he is. 
Grateful Goldens of the Low Country is a really great GR Rescue. 
They will get him treated and place him in a home he deserves.

I did a foster to adopt of my Roxy while she was being treated for Stage 3 HW through a GR Rescue.
Lucas will come through his treatments well, someone will be lucky to have him. He sounds great.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I believe this is the rescue that Truman/Wes went into. I started following them on Facebook and they are a good rescue. I figured it wouldn't hurt to network this sweet boy in the event somebody is looking for a rescue


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yes it is, same one. 
They've been around for quite awhile and really do a great job taking dogs in and placing them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucas*

Bumping up for sweet Lucas!

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...www.facebook.com/permalink.p...d=106696846166


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Lucas certainly deserves a sweet loving home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucas*

Bumping up for sweet Lucas!


----------

